
The Art of Programming Contest (2007) [pdf] - kumaranvpl
https://www.comp.nus.edu.sg/~stevenha/database/Art_of_Programming_Contest_SE_for_uva.pdf
======
Light2Yellow
These days there's a great book "Competitive Programming" by Halim, 3rd
edition (2013) [1]. Very well written. Amazon states there's only a paperback
edition but you can visit the book's page and order its hardcover version.
However, I'm linking to Amazon for reviews.

[1] [http://a.co/90Nlcu0](http://a.co/90Nlcu0)

~~~
derivagral
Non ref-link:
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FG8MNN8](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FG8MNN8)

~~~
Light2Yellow
Please explain how can I make such a link? I wasn't able to find anything
except a 'Share' button in the right corner. And I struggle on this only using
amazon.

~~~
derivagral
I opened the shortlink and removed the "/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_dp_0MPsybGT0GSSE"
section after checking that the product page loaded without it.

------
thomasahle
This looks like a really good resource for people just starting out with
programming contests.

It doesn't have a lot of advanced material for more experienced competitors
though.

------
nightcracker
I read it as Knuth's "The Art of Programming"-contest at first, making me much
more interested than I actually was.

~~~
estomagordo
Yeah. I guess the author forgot to read "The Art of Descriptive Titles"
beforehand.

~~~
borcunozkablan
:) i dont like the book.

